
Avatarify: Photorealistic Avatars for Skype and Zoom - chris_overseas
https://github.com/alievk/avatarify
======
tomcam
Congratulations, team, and thank you for a magnificent gift to the world. I
think this is the coolest thing I’ve ever seen on HN. Utterly amazing. I’m now
feeling very bad that I have never cared about video cards because I just do
back end/front end dev work on machines chosen solely for their lightness and
portability.

~~~
anakaiti
If you just want to try it out, you could run it on a GPU cloud instance for
2-3$/h. They're also billed by the second, so you can turn it on only when you
have meetings.

------
robmiller
Previous discussion here,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22906617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22906617)

------
contingencies
_Our goal is to democratize deepfake avatars._

Add a "buy me a beer" button already.

~~~
allenleein
It does not conflict with the goal.

------
eigenvalue
The video of him fooling someone into thinking Elon Musk had joined their Zoom
call was quite funny. Unfortunately the voice was all wrong (sounded Russian)
but the person was still fooled and surprised.

~~~
sam1r
Maybe the voice will be resolved in a future PR ;)

~~~
JulianMorrison
And now I'm imagining pluggable, modular "avatar fonts". Who would you like to
be today?

------
waltpad
I love Yann Lecun's eyeglass rim arching in one of the demos from the first-
order-model code repo[1].

1: [https://github.com/AliaksandrSiarohin/first-order-
model](https://github.com/AliaksandrSiarohin/first-order-model)

------
nilkn
Now if only I could actually find a webcam somewhere to use with my desktop
that has a 2080 Ti.

~~~
dirtyid
There are apps that turn your phone into a generic webcam. Probably works much
better since the camera quality on your phone is better.

~~~
kondro
Something like the NDI-compatible apps from NewTek:
[https://www.newtek.com/ndi/applications/](https://www.newtek.com/ndi/applications/)

